# How do I know how many MP my picture has?



## Rachelsne (Feb 6, 2008)

I am trying to find how many mp my pic has, or the size so I can work out the  MP's I am confused.


----------



## JDS (Feb 6, 2008)

My camera outputs a file 3,456 pixels wide by 2,304 pixels tall.  Multiply those to get 7,962,624 pixels which is roughly 8 megapixels.


----------



## yeti (Feb 6, 2008)

Multiply height in pixels by width in pixels and round to the nearest million. That would be your megapixel count.


----------



## Rachelsne (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank you,

One more...

Ok so what if I then edit a picture and crop it I asume the MP will go down? is there a way to see on my PC the size?


----------



## JDS (Feb 6, 2008)

You would just need to re-do the calculation.  Most software will tell you the width x height in pixels, but not necessarily a megapixel count.


----------



## Rachelsne (Feb 6, 2008)

I have photoshop Elements 4 the only place I seem to be able to find the info is when I click save to web, Ill keep looking though,
Thanks


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 6, 2008)

> I have photoshop Elements 4 the only place I seem to be able to find the info is when I click save to web, Ill keep looking though,


There should be an 'info' or something under the file or image menu.

There should also be a 'size' command under the 'Image' menu.  This will allow you to change the image size if you want.

I'm curious as to why you want to know the 'Mega Pixel' count.  It is important, at times, to know the image size (#### x #### pixels) but not necessarily the total.

Maybe you are trying to figure out the file size?  That can be important when uploading ext.  

Files size will be the result of several factors.  The two that you have control of are the image size and the compression.  The size is obvious, a smaller size will mean a smaller file.  The compression is the 'quality' setting when you save the image as a JPEG.  The more compression (lower quality) the smaller the file size will be.

This is important when you want to upload images for web viewing.  You don't need a large image, 800 pixels is plenty big enough...so first you would resize the image with the 'Image/size' command.  Then you could 'save as' (make sure to save a copy) and save a JPEG version will enough compression to get a smaller file size.  
I think that 'save for the web' actually does both of those steps in one.


----------



## Rachelsne (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the info, I was wondering for 2 reasons, one being the camera is 6mp and I was wondering if the images were actually 6 mp also I was reading about stock photography (im not good enough yet) and they have MP requirements as apose to image size, and apart from both those reasons, Im just trying to feed my brain while I dont have to work, th emore I learn the better


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 6, 2008)

Your camera's outputs images that are 2816 x 2112...so that's 5947392 pixels...about 6MP.


----------

